# Sore butt...am I doing something wrong?



## loveverythinghorses

This is a shot in the dark and probably wrong, but maybe your saddle is too small for you and is hitting your bum when you come down?

Sometimes when I am afraid I will bring my legs up, just relfex I guess and it makes the stirrups bang my ankles which makes my legs and ankles hurt or my stirrups feel longer than they did before, which was the case last friday.

I don't know to be honest. This is just an option. As about your hear beating so hard, you may have been holding your breath and didn't realize it. I do it sometimes when I canter, just nervousness mostly for me.


----------



## smrobs

Not so sound crude but are you talking about actual butt like the cheeks or are you talking about the lower points of your pelvic bones?

Is this just the first few times you have ever ridden? If so, you will continue to be sore for a good length of time yet to come. LOL. You will discover parts of your body that you didn't even know that you had and they will be SORE!!


----------



## Walkamile

I'm thinking along the same lines as smrobs. First ride this year I could barely move the next day! That will teach me not to exercise during the winter months! 

When I was younger, I use to bruise terribly in the lower regions during the first few rides. Now I take the first few rides easy until those areas are more "conditioned". :lol:


----------



## IdahoCowgirl

Do you have a small butt? heh. I just started riding again and my butt is SORE! But its not the actual cheeks its the points just below them that are incredibly tender. I just don't have much cushion in that area lol. 

You will get used to it eventually, muscle will start building in that area and the bone will get more used to having pressure on it. It takes time though, until then just be ready for the soreness and take hot bathes lol


----------



## Appyt

I have 2 thoughts, one is the saddle is not a good fit for you. IF you mean your seat BONES, not your actual bum and legs. Bum and legs is muscle soreness. That you can soak in the tub for, taking a day or 3 off riding will help too, use Ben Gay etc.. If it's your seat bones I have to say I rode a new(to me) saddle just for an hour or 2 and my butt bones were dying. They haven't done that in years. In my other saddle I never have that problem. And you'll need a few days to heal those bruises up too.

The other thought is how you sit. When trotting are you posting or trying to sit a hard trot or ?? Are you sitting way too upright, or way too back on your pockets. Sitting on pockets is ok sometimes. But not way back.


----------



## newtohorse

Yes, it's the actual bone between my butt and thighs. It would be nice if muscle builts up in the area as I ride more! I had no idea how much exercise it is to ride a horse. It was my fourth lesson so hopefully I will learn to relax more and breath better. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Vidaloco

You might look into a Cashel tush cushion. I found one on Ebay for $10. I used to have a saddle that was extremely uncomfortable for me and it really helped a bunch. 
Its something you can put on any saddle you are riding so if you are using lesson saddles you can take it with you from horse to horse. 
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Cashel-Western-Tush-Cushion/dp/B001GKS38Y/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1247511314&sr=8-1"]







[/ame]


----------



## newtohorse

Thank you so much! I think I'll get one of those.


----------



## smrobs

Yeah, if the seat on the saddle is really hard, one of those would probably help. Just be comforted in the knowledge that you are not the only one. I have been riding for over 20 years and I still get sore there if I go very long without riding and then spend all day in the saddle. I seem to heal up faster if I just push through the pain and keep riding every day. 

Oh, welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## newtohorse

Thank you!! 


smrobs said:


> Oh, welcome to the forum by the way.


----------



## nldiaz66

oh yeah I remember the first time I rode, boy you never knew your butt could hurt that bad


----------

